

Bjork Hopes Pirates Will Crack Her New Music App - secretwhistle
http://drownedinsound.com/news/4143233-bj%C3%B6rk-trusts-pirates-will-crack-biophilia

======
jarin
I think I understand her sentiment.

With the adult site I've been working on for a client, we've put things like
securing video downloads and preventing password sharing LAST (in fact, we
haven't even implemented them yet), in favor of putting all of our energy into
making the site and content as excellent as possible.

Our thought is that with the site just starting out, piracy and password
sharing probably help a lot more than they hurt right now. We've even posted a
good number of the scenes up on private torrent sites that have active
discussion forums. Eventually we'll secure the downloads (no DRM, though) and
prevent password sharing, but only once we can say that we're by far the best
provider of our content.

~~~
mvzink
Not that it will necessarily matter in the end, but for your client's sake I
hope the people who are going to care that you are the best provider are the
same people who might actually pay for it :P

~~~
jarin
Your typical porn customer will pay for even crappy porn and a crappy site,
but we're trying to get at least some of the people who wouldn't normally pay
and let the other companies fight over the people who click random junk
traffic links. That's the idea anyway :)

------
sorbus
So she's using pirates as an excuse to only release an app for iOS. And with
that aim in mind, she had her developers write applications that would
"transfer to other systems". That doesn't make sense. At all.

~~~
sthlm
Maybe she honestly did underestimate the effort of porting software --
especially something that someone else has written -- to another platform. Or
she just misspoke. It's hard to draw any firm conclusions from the little bit
of information contained in that interview. And as usual, the title itself is
very assuming.

------
shalmanese
Bjork is a bit confused. Pirates routinely break the copy protection on iOS
apps which means that they will be available to install on other,
appropriately prepared systems.

It's currently reasonably infeasible for pirates to reverse engineer the
application, to the extent that they can port it to a completely different OS
and architecture.

If that's what she wanted accomplished, the least she could do would be to
open source the code and assets so that an enterprising Hacker could at least
attempt an Android port.

~~~
jcr
> It's currently reasonably infeasible for pirates to reverse engineer the
> application, to the extent that they can port it to a completely different
> OS and architecture.

I mean you no offense, but your statement is factually inaccurate. If a
talented and dedicated reverse engineer wanted to put in the effort to create
a port from binaries, it is certainly feasible. However, it is reasonably
_unlikely_ since it would require a good deal of work.

------
cpeterso
Does a "music app" mean that Bjork's album will not integrate with users' iOS
iTunes library? No playlists? The article is not very informative.

------
intellection
I prefer hir rhetoric of trust and encouragement, an interpretation remixing
"not taking things away" into dispolar non-conflict.

Also, original page title is "Björk _trusts_ pirates will crack Biophilia",
wonder why it got changed to _Hopes_? Just watching your language..

~~~
secretwhistle
"Also, original page title is "Björk trusts pirates will crack Biophilia",
wonder why it got changed to Hopes? Just watching your language.."

It seemed to me that she was hoping that pirates would spread the app to other
platforms, rather than just assuming they will.

------
uvTwitch
"She said that she fully expects the new software to become more widely
available and end up on less expensive operating systems and devices."

She also apparently has no idea how software works. Pirates are not Magicians,
they are Pirates.

